# [ANG] Angola | road infrastructure • Estradas Angolanas



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Map:










*Road Network*
total: 52,429 km
paved: 5,349 km
unpaved: 46,080 km (2001)

What I find interesting about this country, is that some roads have South African signage and some have Portuguese signage


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

From the Angolan Forum:


muloji17 said:


> Caros amigos estou de volta, na passada semana fiz uma viagem de Luanda ao Huambo com a familia, aqui vao alguns retratos do estado desta via...simplesmente genial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

From the Angolan Forum:



muloji17 said:


> The new highway Camama/Viana/Catete etc, etc....Its under construction as you can see...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sure that you're getting the idea of from where these come from.



thaichitsiga said:


>





muloji17 said:


> Fotos tiradas a 29/09/2009


Yep, you got it



muloji17 said:


> Estrada principal da Samba, no sentido *Benfica-Samba*...esta uma autentica pista...Tem 2-3 faixas de rodagem e toda ela iluminada, de noite é uma coisa linda de se ver :banana:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

--DP, and I can't put other quotes here :nuts:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

--


muloji17 said:


> Rebuilding an old avenue that is located right across from the 4 de Fevereiro airport...:banana:





Matthias Offodile said:


> *new road to Gabela *





Matthias Offodile said:


> new road to Malanje (2009)





muloji17 said:


> Fotos tiradas na minha viagem a Gabela no dia 02 de Novembro de 2009. Este é o aspecto da nova via Gabela/Quibala. Simplesmente espectacular. Ve-se o rio ao longo da estrada e depois num certo ponto do troço estao localizadas as Cachoeira do Pinda, uma coisa doutro mundo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matthias Offodile said:


> *new road: Huambo- Páscoa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matthias Offodile said:


> new highways u/c
> 
> 
> 
> ...





muloji17 said:


> Indeed Hammelkar, here is some new pictures of the same place...





Kizaca said:


> Picture by Angop
> 
> Troço Kwanza Sul/Benguela na trajectória para o CAN2010
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

--


muloji17 said:


> Novo tunel da estrada de quem vem da Samba em direccao a FAPA e ao Aeroporto...esta via de certo modo reduziu o engarrafamento do Rocha Pinto...boa medida governamental...:applause:





Matthias Offodile said:


> *Part of New Marginal - Trajecto da Nova Marginal a Marginal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matthias Offodile said:


> *
> is that a toll gate*
> 
> 
> ...





muloji17 said:


> *Estrada que sai da Ponte do Benfica atravessa o Lar do Patriota e termina juntando-se a auto estrada de Camama. Como podem reparar ela ainda esta em processo de acabamentos por isso se ver algum areal ao longo dela
> *...:cheers:





Matthias Offodile said:


> road between Lubango and Quilenge (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





evany said:


>





Matthias Offodile said:


> *Requalificação Urbana na Cidade de Luanda Luanda u/c*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

And finally:



Matthias Offodile said:


> *
> nova ponte*





skytrax said:


>


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Angola is developing fast, and I think that we shall see more growth within the road network in the next few years.


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

I am a bit confused about the colour of the directional road signs in Angola. Over the posts, I have seen them in white, green and blue backgrounds, for roads that seem to me to be of the same class. Is there any codification?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

ea1969 said:


> I am a bit confused about the colour of the directional road signs in Angola. Over the posts, I have seen them in white, green and blue backgrounds, for roads that seem to me to be of the same class. Is there any codification?


As far as I can see, some roads are done to South African specifications and have green road directional signs in a SA style and some are done to Portuguese specifications (which uses white for N roads) and are in a Portuguese style.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't understand... is Angola changing its road directional signs to ZA's style or they want to have/to keep the Pt style. In Mozambique, ZA, Swaziland, Namibia, etc, it's all ZA style.


----------



## beto_chaves (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that in Cape Verde they follow the Portuguese road signs' style.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In Angola it seems to be a bit of a mix, perhaps depending on contractor but the new motorways seem to have Portuguese style singage. 

The non-directional signage in towns 9maybe not outside towns if the builders use South African signage) such as stop signs are certainly the same or very similar to Portuguese ones


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Photo by Sérgio dos Santos


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

Pleasantly surprised at the high level of the roads there. I was expecting it to be all laderite roads. This seems to be at the same level as much of South America.


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

Agree! Wondering why they use both South African and Portuguese road signage though.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Norsko said:


> Agree! Wondering why they use both South African and Portuguese road signage though.


In more recent years many (all?) SADC countries have switched over to using South African signage. They may even be made in the RSA. However, as is the case in many lower-income countries there isn't the money to follow the signage guidelines fully everywhere.

In Angola's case, they seem to be installing Portuguese-style signs too, so maybe they are using one type for one type of road and another for others.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

I can't see relationship between the use of ones and use of others by this photos. Seems to be random.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

ed110220 said:


> In more recent years many (all?) SADC countries have switched over to using South African signage. They may even be made in the RSA. However, as is the case in many lower-income countries there isn't the money to follow the signage guidelines fully everywhere.
> 
> In Angola's case, they seem to be installing Portuguese-style signs too, so maybe they are using one type for one type of road and another for others.


It looks like the new ones are Portuguese, although I am guessing that it might have a bit to do with the contractor that built the road


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The photos in this post and the next two are no longer available, no need to keep unnecessary clutter I don't suppose!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

--


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

--


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Some more photos



Matthias Offodile said:


>





Matthias Offodile said:


> *region around Kuito - Jan. 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

What about any -urban- highways?


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Matthias Offodile said:


> *May 2012: crisscrossing the vastness of the national territory*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Courtesy of Pascal


----------



## osasunaitor (Oct 16, 2012)

For what I can see, Angolan road quality is one of the best in Africa, even for such a sparsely populated country... I've heard something about chinese companies building many new roads in exchange for exploing their resources...
Also road signage appears to be excelent, they even have signs like the diamond-shaped white and orange priority sign which I haven't almost seen here in Spain, although it exists in our traffic codes.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

osasunaitor said:


> *For what I can see, Angolan road quality is one of the best in Africa*, even for such a sparsely populated country... I've heard something about chinese companies building many new roads in exchange for exploing their resources...
> Also road signage appears to be excelent, they even have signs like the diamond-shaped white and orange priority sign which I haven't almost seen here in Spain, although it exists in our traffic codes.


I wouldn't say so. Surely they've done much construction in the past ten years, but I'd say Kenya & Ethiopia, for example, have better quality roads in comparison.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-Lobito - Ponte sobre o rio Catumbela [2009]*









2-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/ponte-sobre-o-rio-catumbela/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*


*Angola and Namibia agree construction of three bridges on the river Cubango*


Angola and Namibia will build three new international bridges connecting the border regions of Cuando Cubango and Okavango, to strengthen economic relations between the two countries.


The construction of these new bridges was the subject of a memorandum of understanding signed on Friday in Be still, Cuando Cubango, in southern Angola, between the two governments, which is one of the municipalities which will feature one of the crossings.


*According to local media, with the signing of this agreement, which does not provide dates for the completion of the works, will be the regional authorities to coordinate the work, is unknown yet the amount to be invested in these contracts.*


However, another bridge over the river Cubango (or Okavango), connecting between Be silent (Angola) and Rundu (Namibia), is already in operation with a total length of 250 meters.


Fully financed by the Angolan government, this work came to be suspended for four months due to the defense of the Namibian population, claiming problems arising from its low height, which would hinder the passage of hippos or larger boats.


The two governments have taken in order to strengthen trade and economic relations between these border regions, also facilitating the mobility of people.
In this sense, the central banks of two countries signed on September 22 an agreement providing that the Angolan kwanza and the Namibian dollar start to be accepted in trade in border towns.


*Both countries share a border of over 1,300 kilometers* and this understanding also stipulates the traffic rules and acceptance of money issued by each of the central banks, the adoption of the reference exchange rates, the terms of the country's counterpart currency repatriation and the modality of net compensation between currencies.
Source: http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/angola-e-namibia-acordam-construcao-de-tres_5517dec0ac676a4d66f00a3d


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*NEWS*


*Angola invests in highway 205 ME for public transport in Luanda*


The Angolan government will invest 205 million euros in the construction of a highway to public transport, according to a presidential order that the Lusa had access today.












According to the document, April 08 is approved the project and the construction works of the corridors of public transport infrastructure (BRT), phase 2, to provide the province of Luanda, aiming "to ensure improved quality of life ".


The order further authorizes the hiring of Brazil's Odebrecht for the construction contract for $ 202,672,923.53, (191.6 million euros), and the supervision of the work the company DAR Angola, for 14.1 million dollars ( 13.4 million euros).


Last December, the Ministers of Construction, Waldemar Pires Alexander and Transport, Augusto Tomás, announced that the Angolan capital will have exclusive lanes, more than 32 kilometers long, to work in a high-capacity public transport system.


This is a mass transport system, which will assign a corridor linking the inn, in Viana district, in Luanda-Viana expressway, the stadium November 11, extending along the peripheral road of Luanda, ending up at Patriot Home to Futungo II road.


Waldemar Alexandre Pires said this project aims to facilitate road mobility, it is expected that the future system transport about 45,000 passengers per hour per direction.


"Since this is one of the main goals we want to achieve in the mobility of people and somehow will cause some relief in reducing the number of vehicles to trafegarem the city," said the minister.


In turn, the holder of the Transport folder said that along the length of that via 28 stations will be built.


Augusto Tomás emphasized that will join the fleet 240 buses, regular type, articulated and bi-articulated.

Source (in portuguese): http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/angola-investe-205-me-em-rodovia-para_552ceaf63c474a270adf56c8


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Chinese company announces date for delivery of motorway in Angola*

The completion of the motorway linking the municipal headquarters of Nzeto to the city of Soyo, in Angola’s northern Zaire province, is scheduled for June 2017.

Cited by Angolan news agency Angop Liu Yawming also said that five working areas had been opened along the 96 kilomete route, stressing that earthworks were underway, which should be completed by the end of 2016.

Construction work on this road has been at a standstill for about eight years, during which interventions focused on building bridges and culverts.​
Full report: http://www.macauhub.com.mo/en/2016/...nces-date-for-delivery-of-motorway-in-angola/

I looked this 'motorway' up in Google Earth. It seems like an ambitious project, with a wide right-of-way of 50 to 80 meters of cleared land and they built a number of culverts that are 40 to 50 meters wide, which suggests a pretty wide road, a regular four-lane motorway with shoulders would require a width of 22 - 25 meters, depending on the width of the median and outside shoulders / berm. 

There is a bridge under construction just north of N'zeto with two carriageways of about 16 meters each, which is wide enough for a full-standard motorway. But I could not identify any interchanges.

It replaces a 'road' that isn't even paved according to 2013 satellite imagery.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 400 hectare land reclamation project will start soon in Luanda. The $ 400 million contract was awarded to Van Oord (Netherlands). It includes a new eight lane road called Marginal da Corimba.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ what a strange and seemingly useless project
Presidential legacy-building?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ what a strange and seemingly useless project
> Presidential legacy-building?


It's something you'll expect to see in Gulf states.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Luanda is growing extremely fast due to migration from rural areas. They built large satellite cities on the periphery.


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Any idea if people can actually afford it? Seemed to be a big problem with projects like this in several African countries before despite good intentions.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Luanda is growing extremely fast due to migration from rural areas. They built large satellite cities on the periphery.


I'm pretty sure that those housing estates have been built by Chinese investors, as it's usual in Africa now.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Luanda is notorious for being the most expensive city in the world, god knows why.


----------

